# Billing and Coding



## Jashani1 (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been doing Billing & Coding for years and have now decided to take the certification test. Would you suggest taking a course or can I just study the book?


----------



## kandigrl79 (Jun 15, 2011)

Will your company pay for the course? If so, go for it! It won't hurt.


----------



## Jashani1 (Jun 17, 2011)

No I'll be paying for this on my own.


----------



## Leandra (Jun 17, 2011)

I recently took the CPC exam and I did pay for a review course out of my own pocket  - I thought it was well worth the time and money - I passed the exam!


----------



## kamdajazzy1 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Help!!!*



Jashani1 said:


> I've been doing Billing & Coding for years and have now decided to take the certification test. Would you suggest taking a course or can I just study the book?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I took the course in 2006 and work in the billing field since then and now want to do the coding certification. I am working as a biller/coder now for a Dr's office. I am studying to take the exam in Sept but am studying on my own with books from 06 and the AAPC 2011 study guide. Are there any areas that I should focus more on? Do you have any suggestions or advice?


----------



## Jashani1 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your replies


----------



## btadlock1 (Jul 19, 2011)

Jashani1 said:


> I've been doing Billing & Coding for years and have now decided to take the certification test. Would you suggest taking a course or can I just study the book?



Buy the practice tests and take those - if you do well on them, just take the test. If they're harder than you expected, then get the study guide. You get 2 shots at taking the exam. Good luck!


----------



## bill2doc (Jul 25, 2011)

Jashani1 - Can you please update the group on what you decide and what route you take.  I too have been billing/coding for years and have always wanted to become certified but unsure of the path to take.  I've only done billing/coding for private practice/professional services so I'm sure there is A LOT that I'm missing.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jashani1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your feedback.

Guru

I decided to purchase the Study Guide and the online exam and go from there. I will keep you posted.


----------

